
4b825dc642cb6eb9a060e54bf8d69288fbee4904 - chatmasta
https://ah.thameera.com/4b825dc642cb6eb9a060e54bf8d69288fbee4904/
======
svnpenn
couple of points:

1\. this is shorter "git mktree < /dev/null"

2\. magic value is useful if you want to diff from nothing "git diff-tree
--numstat 4b825dc @"

